# Grateful Dead Twilight zone theme



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

frugal ghoul said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> Can anyone help me out? I'm looking for the Grateful Dead version of The Twilight Zone theme song (from the 80's series) I have one thats like 56 sec. but I'd like it in it's entirerity if possible. Thanks in advance!


Sorry I wanted to bring this to the top again and see if I get any response.


----------

